# Scottish Family moving to Perth/ WA



## Donna1972 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello
I am new to this, and myself and my family are hoping to move to Perth through my husbands work in July/Aug this year (2010).

There is so much information on the web I am just a bit bamboozled to be honest with you. So I thought you guys who live there can help me out a bit.

We have 2 kids 5 & 9 they are both currently in school in the UK and I know they don't start to a year later in Oz, will they both have to go back a year.??

Renting properties -OMG that is just so confusing, so many suburbs and so many different price ranges. 

Is there any better areas for schools, prices, what is there in that suburb, do you need to go to central perth or does every suburb have everything you need. Also my husband will commute 40 mins tops to work which will be in the CBD.

Oh and can we buy a property or do we have to be in the country for a certain amount of time before we can do this.

Oh so many questions, I will stop there as I will start to rant 

Any help or advice would be so welcome, and to help ease the confused mind.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Perth is apparently longer than Los Angeles now with a population of almost 2 million now. The city centre is dead and desereted so you'll be beable to get everythign you need close by.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

Hello, well I can't answer all your questions but I will help with some.

Your kids wont be held back, in fact they may be put forward a year. My cousin was one year ahead when she moved to Aus from NZ.

If your husband wont commute more than 40 mins, that still gives you lots to choose from. Anywhere between Joondalup and Rockingham will generally be less than 40mins. Most Brits live in the North West bewteen Hillarys and Joondalup, these areas are good and do have quite good schools but you will expect to pay quite a lot the closer you are to the coast.

No not every suburb has everything you need, in fact Perth is famous for this. For starters only central suburbs allow shopping on Sundays (this includes the large grocery stores), the same story goes for late night shopping (except Thursday nights). However most suburbs will have a small grocer local to them that charge more than the big stores, but are fine for emergencies. There are enough large shopping centres (or malls) that you wouldn't be more than 15 mins from a decent one, just be aware the dinosaur tradings hours also apply to shopping centres out side the cental suburbs.

Yes you can buy property, Aus has always allowed foreign inverstors/owners.

Good luck with it all, Perth has a great beach/coast life so make sure you take advantage of the long summers and hot days.


----------



## Donna1972 (Feb 26, 2010)

All good said:


> Hello, well I can't answer all your questions but I will help with some.
> 
> Your kids wont be held back, in fact they may be put forward a year. My cousin was one year ahead when she moved to Aus from NZ.
> 
> ...


Hi All Good
Thanks for this info,much appreciated, it is so much easier speaking to people who have first hand experience as you get a true picture.
Have a good weekend
Donna


----------

